# Not to big clothing stores that I may be able to sell at in the San Francisco Bay Area



## tang3 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know or currently sell their apparel at any stores in the San Francisco Bay Area?
I want to find some that aren't huge chains, just a small, independent, one location type of store.

Thanks,
Tristan


----------



## ChrisQInt (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Tang,

This is a tricky area to tackle in a broad seance, but here is my advice on the subject and the way I started to sell to small stores, and along the way picked up larger chain stores. Chain stores are difficult as you know, because there are purchasers in place that have to get allot of things approved, more work but well worth the reward a majority.

Everything starts simple. A Phone Call or, walking door to door to the smaller boutiques. Depending on the product your selling (Blank T's and other apparel in my case) or your own brand of designed T's, baby cloths, designed hats ect, your sales tactics may be different. 

I simply walk in, ask to speak to the owner or manager. In the small stores or private ones, they will always be in few days of the week, or work there themselves. Introduce yourself and the product and ask if they have a market for it. (Though for me, I pick a store that sells T's) Its a matter of getting them talking, negotiate and work out a happy medium to both your favors. If your selling your own designs, pick the right store, see if they like your product, and discuss pricing.

In the end don't get discouraged, you will find a place that will like your product, and some that don't.


----------



## tang3 (Feb 28, 2010)

All-right, now I just need to find a store that sells similar genre t-shirts as mine.


----------

